# I claim this category....



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok, to get things moving in here...

Who has what Compak grinders?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We do! E8, E8 RedSpeed, E10, E10 Master and R120.  ....sorry, couldn't resist. Too much caffeine today.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

E10

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com What is the difference between E10 and E10 Master?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just the r120 for me, if I can say just!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

E10 for me


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

E8 standard burrs


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

E10 has pride of place in my kitchen. Magnificent piece of kit.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> E10
> 
> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com What is the difference between E10 and E10 Master?


The Master is bigger. It has a larger motor. RedSpeed burrs and more cooling fans. It's designed for a really busy cafe environment where there's high demand. It wouldn't really make much sense for home use. It has the same burr set as the regular E10.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

K10 Fresh here... and with the Jam Pit shots that I've been enjoying from this recently, it's not going anywhere soon!

All these E10s cropping up make me look at that nice screen - but I actually like the Fresh adjustment knob and the retention doesn't bother me at all... so I can't see myself changing to an E10 for zero benefit where it matters.

I had a K6 as well, until earlier this week when it went Up North to @fatboyslim - I keep saying it, but what a nice doser!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

But my E10 has shiny lights.... How can you not want shiny light!! Plus I do believe the only red one known to us all?


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

K3 for me... baby of the group it seems!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MSM said:


> K3 for me... baby of the group it seems!


Still a decent entry level grinder


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> But my E10 has shiny lights.... How can you not want shiny light!! Plus I do believe the only red one known to us all?


Nice, unique


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Very happy with it, consistent grind from what I can tell.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> But my E10 has shiny lights.... How can you not want shiny light!! Plus I do believe the only red one known to us all?


It looks great in red but would be better in 'Jeebsy' Orange...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mr O said:


> It looks great in red but would be better in 'Jeebsy' Orange...


You been drinking mate


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

E8 RedSpeed... just 12 days old.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> You been drinking mate


Thats how it's known around these parts


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mr O said:


> Thats how it's known around these parts


Hinckley Moonshine?


----------



## Ant (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a K3 Touch Advanced. Very happy - easy to adjust grind and timing.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Just got a used K6 from spain for £60 delivered . I'm over the bloody moon ,YEEEEEEEH !!!!!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Compak E10. My first-ever conic, and first-ever OD - loving it with the Londinium I.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Colio07 said:


> Compak E10. My first-ever conic, and first-ever OD - loving it with the Londinium I.


It's a great pairing


----------



## Jakester (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a Wega K6 its really a rebadged Compak. Old one from 1999. Its great can grind so fine it stops the espresso flowing at all. Going to make it a single dose at some point.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

K6, A8, K10 and lots of others


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Blimey Adriaan, do you have a shop or just a big kitchen? !


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Kitchen is much to small for all the gear, so some floorspace is taken, and the Wife less happy, I always trying to do things others wont do, experimenting and trying to make good grinders better, most of the time the will be worst before the stumble in to a higher region, little steps at the time, The living-room is taken by some Espresso machines waiting on parts, Gaggia America with high legs and higher placed Groups so more Cup-height, also an single Group lever, AND SOME OTHERS IN PARTS.

The A8 is going to have an new life, something like the K6 in the picture's done by an Dutch Friend

The A8 is almost free from clumping, only the double dose on the wait is not my thing and has to go!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Some serious shiny customisation there.


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

E8 RS just arrived from foundry coffee. just waitimg on machine now. was going for a profitec 700 great maching but now thinking Londinium 1.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The e8 is a great pair to an l1 or even an l1p


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks coffeechap love the grinder but don't laugh im using it with the aeropress.

They say the grinders the main bit


----------



## FranD (Nov 25, 2015)

Joining the club today, all being well, as I should be taking delivery of an E8 later this afternoon. *Being patient*

Pretty considerable upgrade on my Ascaso, but feels quite spiritually consistent I guess. It'll live with my Classic over Christmas while I stump up the monies for the machine upgrade... possibly a Rocket HX, but there's plenty of shopping time before then.

It'll mean a bit of a change of routine for me as I used to single-dose, but I've sat down, been honest with myself, and committed to change. Will be keeping it topped-up, but with running the short hopper I'm trying to devise a better weighting option, particularly when I'm running a bean down before changing.

Anyway, quite excited.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

FranD said:


> Will be keeping it topped-up, but with running the short hopper I'm trying to devise a better weighting option, particularly when I'm running a bean down before changing.
> 
> Anyway, quite excited.


I just use an old has bean coffee bag filled with stale beans and sit it on top of the beans in the hopper. It ain't pretty but does the job. It was only supposed to be a temporary solution but it works fine.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

a hasbean bag ? .. should you be using one of your own bags ?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

h1udd said:


> a hasbean bag ? .. should you be using one of your own bags ?


Haha. I'll use whatever is to hand! There are a fair few Had Bean bags hanging around our place, we're fans!


----------



## FranD (Nov 25, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I just use an old has bean coffee bag filled with stale beans and sit it on top of the beans in the hopper.


I'm going with a sandwich bag filled with rice, fits in quite snug and tapers down the hopper quite nicely when I'm looking to finish and change a bean.

Really enjoyed first weekend with the E8, grind consistency has been spot on and I've been getting some really tasty shots, even while dialling in.

Only issue thus far is that the distribution is firing off to the right rather than straight into the PF, so it's been pretty messy. Wondered if it might be the bean at first, so I switched to a lighter roast and experimented with a few grind settings but it's not sorted it as yet. Possibly just the burrs settling in?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

FranD said:


> I'm going with a sandwich bag filled with rice, fits in quite snug and tapers down the hopper quite nicely when I'm looking to finish and change a bean.
> 
> Really enjoyed first weekend with the E8, grind consistency has been spot on and I've been getting some really tasty shots, even while dialling in.
> 
> Only issue thus far is that the distribution is firing off to the right rather than straight into the PF, so it's been pretty messy. Wondered if it might be the bean at first, so I switched to a lighter roast and experimented with a few grind settings but it's not sorted it as yet. Possibly just the burrs settling in?


That's doesn't sound right, it should be coming out centrally. It may be related to the dosing curtain at the top of the chute, it's possible that it may have got twisted somehow. Can't really think of anything else that would cause this.


----------



## FranD (Nov 25, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It may be related to the dosing curtain at the top of the chute, it's possible that it may have got twisted somehow.


You weren't wrong! Flashed a torch up the chute and the curtain was wonky.

Flattened it a bit with an allen key, and this morning, the dose came out nice and tidy, straight into the basket. Cheers!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

FranD said:


> You weren't wrong! Flashed a torch up the chute and the curtain was wonky.
> 
> Flattened it a bit with an allen key, and this morning, the dose came out nice and tidy, straight into the basket. Cheers!


Awesome. I think I'm going to check all the grinders for this before sending them out. I'm sure they're good when they leave Compak as they do a final running test but the curtains are susceptible to changes in temp and humidity and there's a chance they may move in transport to us. Glad you got sorted in a fairly straightforward way though.


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

Loving my E8. but ill really appreciate it today when my Profitec 700 arrives. Poor aero press will be put in the draw


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

My K6/Wega Max is in the post and on its way to me.

I shall be thoroughly gutted. No longer will I have to sweep a 50cm radius of grinds from the counter top every time I use my current grinder. Goodbye, sweet Ol' MC2!


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Macca said:


> My K6/Wega Max is in the post and on its way to me.
> 
> I shall be thoroughly gutted. No longer will I have to sweep a 50cm radius of grinds from the counter top every time I use my current grinder. Goodbye, sweet Ol' MC2!


The beast arrived.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

"Don't worry luv, you go out tonight. I'll stay in and do a spot of hoovering"


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

E10, eat my grinds mofo...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

MC2 cowering in the corner LOL!


----------

